# Que faire d'un minitel 1 ?



## paranormal-wizzzard (30 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Mon grand-père m'a donné un minitel 1 qui s'allume encore.

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en faire alors auriez-vous une idée sympa pour détourner son utilisation et en faire quelque chose d'utile ?
Sinon, y-a-t-il des pièces que je devrais récupérer à l'intérieur ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Ce ne sont pas les idées qui manquent sur la Toile. En voir quelques-unes ici  : http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/electroniquedomotiquediy/divers/minitel-cube-sujet_78_1.htm


----------



## Romuald (30 Juillet 2016)

Tu l'emballes précieusement et ton arrière-arrière-arrière-arrière-petit-fils le vendra un paquet de brouzoufs dans quelques lustres ?

Sans dec', France-telecom a 'généreusement' fait don des Minitel à ceux qui ne les avaient pas rendus pour ne pas avoir à se coltiner leur recyclage. Donc...


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (30 Juillet 2016)

J'ai vu pas mal d'idées sur le net mais je cherche un truc pas trop galère


----------



## Nouvoul (30 Juillet 2016)

Tu le peins en rose


----------



## aCLR (31 Juillet 2016)

3615 code qui n'en veut !


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2016)

Faut tapoter


----------



## Fleety (12 Août 2016)

Pu*** ça existe encore ça !


----------

